# Problem bei 'emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel alsa-driver'

## CHerzog

Hi,

ich habe grade den Kernel neu kompiliert. Damit der nvidia-Treiber und Alsa wieder funktioniert wollte ich

 emerge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel alsa-driver

ausführen.

Folgende Fehlermeldung habe ich nun bekommen. Ich verstehe nur nicht wieso, da ich ja den Kernel direkt vorher kompiliert habe und deswegen doch den gleichen Kompiler benutzt haben müsste.

Danke für Tipps,

Christian

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1 to /

>>> md5  :Wink:  NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-2960.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA_GLX-1.0-2960.tar.gz

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Install nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1/image/ category media-video

>>> Completed installing into /var/tmp/portage/nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1/image/

>>> Merging media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1 to /

--- /usr/

--- /usr/X11R6/

--- /usr/X11R6/lib/

--- /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/

--- /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/

>>> /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

>>> /usr/X11R6/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA.a

>>> /usr/X11R6/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.1.0.2960

--- /usr/lib/

--- /usr/lib/opengl/

--- /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.2960

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.2960

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.la

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include/

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include/gl.h

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include/glx.h

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include/glxtokens.h

--- /usr/share/

--- /usr/share/doc/

--- /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1/

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1/NVIDIA_Changelog.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1/README.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1/README.DE.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1/license.txt.gz

>>> /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1/XF86Config.sample.gz

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.1.0.2960

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.1.0.2960

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so -> libGLcore.so.1.0.2960

>>> /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1 -> libGLcore.so.1.0.2960

>>> Safely unmerging already-installed instance...

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1/license.txt.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1/XF86Config.sample.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1/README.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1/README.DE.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1/NVIDIA_Changelog.gz

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1.0.2960

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1.0.2960

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.la

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include/glxtokens.h

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include/glx.h

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include/gl.h

--- !mtime obj /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions/libglx.so

--- !mtime obj /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

--- !mtime obj /usr/X11R6/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA.so.1.0.2960

--- !mtime obj /usr/X11R6/lib/libXvMCNVIDIA.a

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1

--- !empty dir /usr/share/doc

--- !empty dir /usr/share

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/include

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/extensions

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia

--- !empty dir /usr/lib/opengl

--- !empty dir /usr/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/lib/modules

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6/lib

--- !empty dir /usr/X11R6

--- !empty dir /usr

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so.1

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGLcore.so

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

--- !targe sym /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so

>>> original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * Switching to nvidia OpenGL interface...                                                [ ok ]

 *

 * To use the Nvidia GLX, run "opengl-update nvidia"

 *

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

>>> media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.2960-r1 merged.

>>> Recording media-video/nvidia-glx in "world" favorites file...

>>> emerge media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.2960 to /

>>> md5  :Wink:  NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-2960.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA_kernel-1.0-2960.tar.gz

>>> Source unpacked.

rm -f nv.o os-interface.o os-registry.o  Module-linux nv_compiler.h *.d NVdriver

You appear to be compiling the NVdriver kernel module with

a compiler different from the one that was used to compile

the running kernel. This may be perfectly fine, but there

are cases where this can lead to unexpected behaviour and

system crashes.

If you know what you are doing and want to override this

check, you can do so by setting IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH.

In any other case, set the CC environment variable to the

name of the compiler that was used to compile the kernel.

*** Failed cc sanity check. Bailing out! ***

make: *** [gcc-check] Error 1

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function src_compile, Line -99, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! emerge aborting on  /usr/portage/media-video/nvidia-kernel/nvidia-kernel-1.0.2960.ebuild .

----------

## IWBCMAN

ich nehme an daß du zwei compiler versionen (z.B 2.95.3 und 3.1.1) oder du bist dabei eine compiler upgrade zu durchführen.....

dein Kernel ist mit compiler X kompiliert und jetzt versuchst du dein nivida-treiber mit compiler Y zu kompilieren....

du musst die gleiche compiler version benutzten für dein kernel und dein treiber.....

(verzeih mir wegen irgendwelchen grammatikalischen Fehlern, Deutsch ist nicht meine Muttersprache(ie.english)

----------

## CHerzog

Hi,

ich habe nun folgendes ausgeführt:

IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=1 emerge nvidia-kernel

Das ist wohl eine Lösung. Ich werde den Rechner nun booten. Werde mich dann evtl. noch  mal melden. 

Danke

Christian

----------

## CHerzog

Hi,

nur kurz für alle, da ich denke, dass dieses Problem evtl. öfter auftreten kann:

Es funktioniert mit dem oben angegebenen Befehl. Ich vermute allerdings, das es evtl. mal zu Problemen kommen kann.

So weit

Christian

----------

